# Google maps - Modifier l'icône d'un marker



## olof (24 Mars 2009)

'soir !

Je m'amuse un peu avec l'api de Google Maps. Mon but serait de modifier l'apparence d'un marker lorsque je clic dessus.

Par de problème pour identifier le marker sur lequel j'ai cliqué, par contre je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen pour modifier son apparence (si possible sans supprimer le marker et le recréer). On peut faire un setImage(), mais j'aimerais plutôt faire un setIcon()...

Des idées ?


Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2009)

et pourtant c'est prévu et facile
( et dans l'aide gmap)

dans une carte perso


----------



## olof (25 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais moi je parle de punaise affichée dans une carte présente sur une page perso avec les fonction Javascript !!!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2009)

gné?
ce que je te montre au dessus c'est les punaises


----------



## olof (28 Mars 2009)

J'ai fini par trouver un moyen. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un...

Soit un marker (instance de GMarker) appelé vMarker.

Un simple vMarker.setImage("url de l'image") suffit.

Voilà !


----------

